
San Bernardino iPhone hack won’t work on newer models, says FBI - bko
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/07/san-bernardino-iphone-hack-work-newer-models-fbi-james-comey
======
ikeboy
So it's not the replacing NAND that everyone thought it was?

